# Malamutes



## snowallen (Jan 28, 2011)

Just some pics of our mooties 

This is our old girl Tikaani










Her daughter Faona,










Granddaughter Jinx (Faona's niece),










Little Sunday from Luxembourg,










Vagabond from France,










And some pics of recent pups from Vaggy & Jinx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. I especially like Faona


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Lovely dogs, I like Faona too!


----------



## Pets At Eez (Jan 31, 2011)

Stunning dogs. Thanks for sharing your piccies


----------



## snowallen (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! They are hard work but my pride and joy


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Absolutely stunning dogs :thumbsup: x


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Lovely Mallies - you can never have just one, lol!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I love the way you said 'Little' Sunday ha 
Beautiful dogs !! :thumbup: must be a lot of hard work, but well worth the time


----------

